# Dove Hunting



## Hemi 426

I'm new to dove hunting so I just wanted to know for sure when dove season comes around again I know where to aim. Whats the distance I should lead them? Or should I just shoot into the flock?

Thanks


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Never shoot into a flock of birds. You'll miss everytime. You have to lead them pretty good. I found out this year how hard they are to hit. But boy do they make hitting everything else a lot easier! I wish they stuck around longer. I had a lot of fun hunting them.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

As to you're question about how much to lead a dove? This is something that nobody can tell you because every shot is differen't. Differen't people have faster reflexes than others which is also a factor in you're lead question.

If you are just starting out I would just try and hit the birds coming straight at you where no lead is required, just aim right at them and shoot. On broadside types of shots you are going to have to learn this by trial and error in the field. I would recomend you shoot a more open choke like improved cylender with small shot such as 9's or 8's this way you won't be setting yourself up for failure. Good shotgunning takes quite a while inorder to become good, same as with any other sport.

Ask around as to where there is a local gun club, they will have people there who would be only to happy to help you out.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Hemi 426

Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## biggamehunter4481

leading depends on distance. if they are flying straight at you then cover them with the BB, but don't wait for them to get too close or else you will have a big mess


----------

